# 07 SE-R Spec V Fuel Pump



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Has anyone had to replace a fuel pump yet? I think mine is going out. I've had a few instances where the car wouldn't start immediately. It just kept cranking. I am also having problems with the throttle being jerky. I had to replace the throttle body a few months ago. I noticed when I have less than 1/4 tank of gas the jerkiness of the car is worse than if I have a full tank. Does this sound like a fuel pump?

side note: this car is the biggest piece of shit. less than 100,000 miles and I've already replaced 2 ball joints, throttle body, motor mount, the valve cover is leaking, struts are shot, had a caliper guide pin seize, had to fix the alignment issue in the rear that comes that way from factory making the car absolutely worthless in any kind of snowy condition. Now my fuel pump is going out! Lesson learned. Never buy the first year of a new design.


----------

